# Seeking for Interesting Stories about Thailand



## kalpattaya (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Expatforum friends,

My name is Kal and I am expat for about an year.

I am creating a non-commercial website, a new wikipedia of Thailand, including, guides, maps, images, videos, free classied ads and so on...

I am searching for friends that want to participate to this open project and are willing to share their stories and experiense related to Thailand.

Please send me an email at kalpattaya[at]gmail dot com if you are interested.

Everybody welcome, topics of any kind are welcome, you keep the copyright and if you require your name will appear at the bottom.


Cheers

Kal

Ps. Thanks for Moderators and Admins of this forum for cooperation!


----------



## Oneman (Aug 23, 2009)

That could be useful, but there are already many Wikipedia entries for Thailiand.
wikitravel (dot) org/en/Thailand
You might want to add to some of those yourself, and to expand the concept from mainly travel, more to expat living.
I don't mean to discourage you, but to help you avoid re-inventing a wheel that has already been invented many times over.

Oneman
Chiangmai


----------

